# My CDT is up and eating.



## 68merc (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 22, 2017)

Where the heck ya been, Murray? Mine are awake too.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 22, 2017)

68merc said:


>


Lovely to see such pretty tort eat such gorgeous rose


----------



## Gabriel Luna (Mar 22, 2017)

Awesome! so they can eat roses??


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 23, 2017)

Gabriel Luna said:


> Awesome! so they can eat roses??


Yes, as long as you're sure they're pesticide free. 

Don't go feeding ones bought from a florist.


----------



## Gabriel Luna (Mar 23, 2017)

I know, my mom has a lot of roses plants and they are flourishing. A neighbor has an hibiscus tree too, and he gave me the flowers after the flower start to decay, so my Texas DT can eat it.


----------



## 68merc (Mar 27, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Where the heck ya been, Murray? Mine are awake too.


Another hobby has been keeping me busy.




[/

][/IMG]


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 31, 2017)

Gabriel Luna said:


> Awesome! so they can eat roses??


My wife feeds ours roses all the time


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2017)

68merc said:


> Another hobby has been keeping me busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're turning bowls on a lathe? Just for art sake, or do you actually use them?


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 1, 2017)

68merc said:


> Another hobby has been keeping me busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother in law is Robin Wood - well known for reviving pole lathe turning as a craft in the UK
http://www.robinwood.co.uk/

He turns bowls, teaches turning, travels internationally advising at archaeological digs and the like... and uses them as tableware


----------



## 68merc (Apr 6, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> You're turning bowls on a lathe? Just for art sake, or do you actually use them?


Both. If they have knots and holes they are art.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 10, 2017)

They are beeutiful!


----------

